# Heavers for beginners



## John1325 (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking for a heaver for drum and cobia can anyone lead me in the right direction


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

John1325 said:


> Looking for a heaver for drum and cobia can anyone lead me in the right direction


What's your budget, line you intend to use, and spinning or conventional?


----------



## John1325 (Sep 18, 2017)

2 to 3 hundred don't know about what kind of line to use gonna try for conventional not very good with conventional but want to learn. Never had one magged out


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

$2-300 for rod alone or for rod and reel. There is a good thread a couple days ago here of a guy looking in the same budget if for rod and reel. I will link it in a sec

Edited for link addition
Which heaver would you rec....


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

Rod - Tsunami TSTSC 1102XH Trophy Surf Casting Rod $130.00 http://www.tackledirect.com/tsunami-trophy-tstsc-1102xh-surf-casting-rod.html

Reel - Daiwa Sealine-X SL-X30SHA Ultra High Speed Reel $125.00 Daiwa Sealine-X SL-X30SHA Ultra High Speed Reel

Line - Berkley Trilene Big Game, 20 lb.-test Monofilament ( Wal-Mart ) $8.00 - $10.00 - 650 yd of line, enough to fill the reel twice. Get the green Solar Collector Green color, for easy visibility.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Rainshadow 1508 or 1509.


----------



## John1325 (Sep 18, 2017)

2-300 for setup


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The RS 1509 is a stiff stick. I really like Tommy Farmer Cast Pro rods for this application. Not heavy and very forgiving. There are many, many, many rods out there. Most will say try before you buy but that's just not practical in some cases. 

Are you looking for casting or spinning rods??? Where in VA are you?? Depending on location you may be able to get up with someone who will let you try a couple.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

I just ordered my first conventional heaver/reel last night. I got the Penn 12' heavy Battalion and a Squall 15. I've never thrown conventional this big before (I've used smaller rigs for largemouth), so it's gonna be a learning curve. The whole rig set me back about $260. I myself liked the feel of the Battalion over the Airwave just a bit more. It was close, though.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00474OYBG/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I313BK1GZ0IN0B&colid=1WOBDCMMSGVHA
https://www.amazon.com/Penn-BATSF20...oods&ie=UTF8&qid=1506425047&sr=1-2-fkmr1&keyw


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

I suggest you get a full set..of irons, woods and a putter. There are too many heaver fishermen these days!
(Just kidding) Took my old style heaver along with my usual stuff to the beach and really enjoyed using it for the day. Personally, my grandson is eleven and he uses a old stiff spinning rod with an Ambassadeur reel which I set up to not backlash. If you are starting the long journey to "LONG DISTANCE NIRVANA" , I would start with inexpensive. Jumping in at an advanced stage is less entertaining than 50 year old Ambassadeur reels (lovingly tended) and store bought rods. It brings an air of faith and prayer when you have a big drum or cobia or shark smoking ya!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

sixtysevensg said:


> I just ordered my first conventional heaver/reel last night. I got the Penn 12' heavy Battalion and a Squall 15. I've never thrown conventional this big before (I've used smaller rigs for largemouth), so it's gonna be a learning curve. The whole rig set me back about $260. I myself liked the feel of the Battalion over the Airwave just a bit more. It was close, though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00474OYBG/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I313BK1GZ0IN0B&colid=1WOBDCMMSGVHA
> https://www.amazon.com/Penn-BATSF20...oods&ie=UTF8&qid=1506425047&sr=1-2-fkmr1&keyw


You're going to find that the rod you selected is going to be too "whippy" when you're casting 8nBait.. The sweet spot on that rod is six ounces. The sweet spot on the 12' XH is eight ounces

"Entry level" is the right way to go imo. If it's something you would like to pursue further then go the custom route
Just my 2¢


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Agree with 2na on entry level to begin. This is my third year with my ocean master and saltist. Only get to fish a few weeks a year so it did me well. After the last ten days of fishing though i am considering moving up to a custom. I ordered the OM online and had never held one until i got it in the mail. Best advice i can give you is to hold some and see what fits. My handle is to short for me to get good form when casing.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> You're going to find that the rod you selected is going to be too "whippy" when you're casting 8nBait.. The sweet spot on that rod is six ounces. The sweet spot on the 12' XH is eight ounces
> 
> "Entry level" is the right way to go imo. If it's something you would like to pursue further then go the custom route
> Just my 2¢


Ahh well. Live and learn, I guess. I'll use it to the best of my abilities for the next couple years and then look into upgrading. I haven't been able to fish as much as I'd like, but I'm hoping to change that. Like I said, it's my first foray into conventional heaver territory.

Edit; I just looked at the rod I ordered vs the link I posted and what I bought is rated at 6-10 oz, so maybe ir won't be as "whippy".


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You will learn there is no such thing as a beginner heaver. You ether by the right rod to throw 8 oz at 13 foot or you by something wimpy. If I was starting out I'd buy a Carolina Cast Pro Rod and an Akios reel. That is what I catch most of my fish on lately.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> You will learn there is no such thing as a beginner heaver. You ether by the right rod to throw 8 oz at 13 foot or you by something wimpy. If I was starting out I'd buy a Carolina Cast Pro Rod and an Akios reel. That is what I catch most of my fish on lately.


Although I agree with you... the op is on a budget..He is unsure if it is something he is going to like. 
My first rod was a 79.00 Pinnicle 12' Shoreline, and a 525. Then I got the "Drum Sickness" and immediately bought an AS1509, and then had another AS1509 built. Along with various reels all of which I use. I'm back using my Trinidad.. Next week it might be a Fathom or a Silver Saltist 20. Last week it was a Silver Saltist 30.. " Drum Sickness" is like a great set of Boobs... They both tend to make most men STUPID! 

Stang, if I'm not mistaken you can return whatever you buy from Amazon back at their expense and receive full credit. Since you live in Midway, take a 30 min ride to Fleming Candy Co in Salisbury. They usually have a Tsunami Trophy 12' XH in Stock as well as the. XH 12' Battalion I previously mentioned in stock. Both share the same price point and are about the same you paid on Amazon. If you want to start out with a Squall go for it.. it's a Chinese 525. I like supporting LOCAL Independent whenever I can.


----------



## John1325 (Sep 18, 2017)

Is a abu garcia 7000 a good reel to put on a heaver


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

John1325 said:


> Is a abu garcia 7000 a good reel to put on a heaver


If it has the CT frame... 7000 CT C3 ...Yes it will work just fine ..if you're talking the Newer Version of the Blue Yonder it is also a 7000.
There are far better choices for less money Daiwa Saltist BG30 or the Penn Fathom 15... are close to 100.00 less expensive.

If it's the levelwind.. No, probably not a good idea for Surfcasting Drum or Cobia


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll be in Hatteras this weekend with more rods than I can use. I've got a couple you can try to see what feels good.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You would be better off to get a fathom if you can return the squall, better reel all around


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I recommend the ocean master 10-12 ft heavers as they are kinda low cost and they throw as good as the more expensive rods to me! Also the Daiwa sealine 30's are very good reels for not to much money. Rod and reel should be about $220 or so at Bass pro or somewhere!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I throw a avet sxmc, a sl3osh, a 40 slsha, and an akios 757ctm, the akios is easiest to cast farther, if you get the timing right you do not touch the spool till splashdown, it is an exact copy of the abu 7000 with an additional magnetic brake, the avet and the sl30sh are about even with capacity advantage going to the 30. all these are on OMC 8-12 rods
js


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2017)

ncsharkman said:


> I recommend the ocean master 10-12 ft heavers as they are kinda low cost and they throw as good as the more expensive rods to me!


Those rods have been discontinued, unfortunately.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> You will learn there is no such thing as a beginner heaver. You ether by the right rod to throw 8 oz at 13 foot or you by something wimpy. If I was starting out I'd buy a Carolina Cast Pro Rod and an Akios reel. That is what I catch most of my fish on lately.


Not too much we disagree on,but this one is it... Why should he purchase a high end rod when he is just starting?? I started on junk and as I caught fish and got to know the game a bit better went to $$$$$ tackle.. When just starting,buy something that fits the bill,not something you can't handle quite yet... jmho...


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

NC KingFisher said:


> You would be better off to get a fathom if you can return the squall, better reel all around


Well, I just got clearance from the Boss Lady to pull the trigger on an Akios 656!!! I guess I'll sell off the Squall to offset the cost, but I think I'll get longer service out of the Akios. I'll fish the Batallion for a while, then look at upgrading. Anyone need a Squall 25N, never seen salt water, only casted one afternoon so far.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Drumdum said:


> Not too much we disagree on,but this one is it... Why should he purchase a high end rod when he is just starting?? I started on junk and as I caught fish and got to know the game a bit better went to $$$$$ tackle.. When just starting,buy something that fits the bill,not something you can't handle quite yet... jmho...


Agree DD, I started with a 10 ft penn powerstick spinning rod and a squidder ha ha!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I cast an Ocean Master for the first time that belongs to JWalker. Cast pretty decent, even with the reel seat location set up for children or Hobbits.

I think this Bass Pro Stick would work okay with a relocated reel seat and a $100 SL20SH.

I started with a Magnaflex Hatteras Heaver. 

Then I spent $$$$ Thousands chasing distance only to learn last Sunday that DD catches them left handed at Secret Spot #3


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I cast an Ocean Master for the first time that belongs to JWalker. Cast pretty decent, even with the reel seat location set up for children or Hobbits.

I think this Bass Pro Stick would work okay with a relocated reel seat and a $100 SL20SH.

I started with a Magnaflex Hatteras Heaver. 

Then I spent $$$$ Thousands chasing distance only to learn last Sunday that DD catches them left handed at Secret Spot #3

I actually out cast most of the Secret Spot#3 Participants with a 30 old Surf Stick and ABU 7000C After DD and Tater left the premises. Nothing wrong with old gear in the hands of old men...especially after the young fellas who can really cast are not around

Managed to double post again


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> I cast an Ocean Master for the first time that belongs to JWalker. Cast pretty decent, even with the reel seat location set up for children or Hobbits.
> 
> I think this Bass Pro Stick would work okay with a relocated reel seat and a $100 SL20SH.
> 
> ...


 If Tommy was still there,you were not close to his zip code.....


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

> I cast an Ocean Master for the first time that belongs to JWalker. Cast pretty decent, even with the reel seat location set up for children or Hobbits.


First thing i did after i got home from that trip was dig out my reel clamp and moved the reel forward as far as i could and still keep it on the cork. Fits much better now. First thing i found was i could get much better form. Not saying i don't have work to do on the form but at least i can get my arms extended and get the Push Pull going on. Before it was all push. Couldn't come close to 100 yards before now i'm hitting around 140 yards. I know it is not great for the regulars on here but that much gain just by changing the reel position really impressed me.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> If Tommy was still there,you were not close to his zip code.....


Tommy was right beside me, we were talking about the progression over the years for Drum Tackle and the rods we had been though since we started.

Surprisingly my Surf Stick/Pinnacle Butt/7000C combo was perhaps only 30-40' short where I was casting with All Star 1509/Comp Butt/SHV20 combo. It was not that much a difference for me anyway, may fish Avon a few tides with my SurfSticks and talk trash whilst doing so. If the bite had been going off Sunday the SurfStick would have stayed I in the Truck.

I have decided Tommy outcasts everyone, and thusly he usually out catches everyone, including the younger fellas, especially when 10 ounce sinker is necessary. Making me want to try out a Fusion. Funny the only WRI rod I ever cast was my nail.

Have not seen JimmyH this trip so far and Mike Langston is not fishing much, so at the moment Tommy is a little above the rest as well as being very consistent, with less break-offs, which during my acclimation to short drop cast I am excelling at, the break-offs any way.

Took ride up to Carova yesterday, wrong wind, chocolate water and no bait in casting range


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Tommy was right beside me, we were talking about the progression over the years for Drum Tackle and the rods we had been though since we started.
> 
> Surprisingly my Surf Stick/Pinnacle Butt/7000C combo was perhaps only 30-40' short where I was casting with All Star 1509/Comp Butt/SHV20 combo. It was not that much a difference for me anyway, may fish Avon a few tides with my SurfSticks and talk trash whilst doing so. If the bite had been going off Sunday the SurfStick would have stayed I in the Truck.
> 
> ...



You need to see Tater throw 10...  Anyway,yes on a consistent basis,Tommy would be the man... Chocolate and no fatback in casting range?? ANY in sight?? That is the key on that beach in my view..

As far as heavers,depending on who's hand they are in they are good regardless of brand......


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thumbs up on Fleming Candy Co. great place with great prices.


----------

